# peak-a-boo 16v carb content



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

just need fuel, and spark.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

what are you guys doing for radiators?
and alternators? im thinking a aba serpentine belt


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkstypeone* »_what are you guys doing for radiators?
and alternators? im thinking a aba serpentine belt

ABA wont fit
Thats why I started selling the ABF kits.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3494634


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

soo all the DIY of people using aba ones are fake?
or... explain?

















_Modified by volkstypeone at 10:42 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*

you can use an early diesel, non ac alternator bracket and 65 amp alternator. mounts down low on the block and works perfect


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkstypeone* »_soo all the DIY of people using aba ones are fake?
or... explain?
















_Modified by volkstypeone at 10:42 PM 8-17-2008_

It will work in a mk2, but in a mk1 the tensioner arm will hit the frame rail


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
It will work in a mk2, but in a mk1 the tensioner arm will hit the frame rail

It clears in a mk1


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (candm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candm* »_you can use an early diesel, non ac alternator bracket and 65 amp alternator. mounts down low on the block and works perfect

Yep, nothing like a $10 bracket from the scrappers over a $300 serpentine conversion







.
I've used old pressed-steel Rabbit diesel brackets in the past, they're nice and light but easy to bend out of shape if you tighten it too much. They're also very easy to modify if need be







.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
It clears in a mk1


I might be LITERALLY retarded but ... wheres the water pump in that pic and whats turning it?


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

its the larger pulley in the bottom of the picture is the water pump. its being turned be the serp belt..
look where the timing belt goes down. the crank pulley is back there.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (petrified.rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petrified.rabbit* »_its the larger pulley in the bottom of the picture is the water pump. its being turned be the serp belt..
look where the timing belt goes down. the crank pulley is back there.



Yeah I am retarded, i thought that was the crank pulley for some reason.


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

lol. wtf.
**** it. ill just buy one from u pull it. if it doesn't fit. ill return it. 
and what about for radiators? im running the abf waterneck. but the velocity stacks are in the way for it to go in the stock radiators.


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*

you have to mock up your setup to see what kind of room you will have. sometimes it will fit if you use the stock rad with pusher fans, you can move the rad forward or buy a custom rad. or factory something else.


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah, im going to just find a stock rad, that will work. custom ones are spendy


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*

you would need to take measurements, or find measurements, but i believe a CRX radiator is the right size to allow the air horns to pass above the rad? but that might be with setting the tank into the core support too..?
my build isnt that far along yet.


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (petrified.rabbit)*

I messed with the rabbit rad and TVM waterneck but the carbs were too close and the top hose would not clear.
I went with an audi 90 ac rad, it has the outlets on the driver side so I used a fox upper hose and a lower hose like a corrado setup. I am running two pusher fans on the front works good and is a bigger core than the rabbit setup. here are some pics....it looks a little busy in there


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

soild. maybe i can find one in a yard.


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

any1 else?


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

can u just flip the rad around? so the ports are on the driver side? or does the water need to flow a certin way


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

still more cleaning to do.
but 








is very sexxxy
problems with debit card leaves me moneyless for a week.
soo.... cant do alot but clean and wiring stuff.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

i used a suzuki swift radiator. 



















_Modified by woodrowstar at 12:01 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

not having problems with cooling with such a small rad?


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

it's not so small. 14 inch tall 13 inch wide 1 inch thick all metal.


















_Modified by woodrowstar at 7:41 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

















In the works. I solve one problem and another presents itself. I'm in no rush either to finish the damn thing. 

How/where did you mount your fuel & timing computers?
Raintray? Firewall/behind dash mount?


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (JTiberiVR6)*

Oh, where can I pickup the thicker than paper, rubber gasket for between manifold & carbs?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (JTiberiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTiberiVR6* »_
How/where did you mount your fuel & timing computers?
Raintray? Firewall/behind dash mount?


I plan on doing mine like Esh did in his rabbit. Making the bracket to go under/behind the glovebox.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (JTiberiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTiberiVR6* »_










hey, go on and tap all the bosses for the vacuum to the brake booster. it will when applied and released.


----------



## LovePirate (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

Lime Green? Really? ees oh ok!! ees better when ees green!! to match my green card!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (LovePirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LovePirate* »_Lime Green? Really? ees oh ok!! ees better when ees green!! to match my green card!









thanks for bumping a year old topic with gibberish buttpirat...errrr lovepirate.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
thanks for bumping a year old topic with gibberish buttpirat...errrr lovepirate.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

It's been a long time coming, but all the pieces are finally falling together!








































Full Specs on car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4260878



_Modified by brownhound at 1:38 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkstypeone* »_soo all the DIY of people using aba ones are fake?
or... explain?
















The setup sits up too high when running DCOEs. No clearance.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: peak-a-boo 16v carb content (volkstypeone)*

Can you list the spec, and parts.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_









Care to share how you adapted these fittings to your waterpump? Looks legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_
Care to share how you adapted these fittings to your waterpump? Looks legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


weld bungs.


----------

